

Intro to (images in) Go - pheelicks
http://www.pheelicks.com/2013/10/intro-to-images-in-go-part-1/

======
gamegoblin
At a hackathon about 6 months ago I decided to write a seam carver [0] in Go.
I had no previous Go experience (not even "hello world"), so it was entirely
new to me. Not only did I find the language a pleasure to use, but I was
supremely impressed by the standard library and its heavy support for image
manipulation.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving)

~~~
petercooper
Would you say Go is an ideal language for potentially creating high
performance graphical manipulation plugins? (Say, for Photoshop or similar.)

~~~
gamegoblin
I wouldn't say it's that much better than alternatives. I find it quite a bit
better designed than C++ or the like, but if you're very comfortable with C++
or something, I think it'd probably be equally easy to code things like
graphical plugins in either language.

------
pheelicks
Sorry, the heavy load seems to be too much for my server. Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:x5ppI0T...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:x5ppI0TCjz4J:www.pheelicks.com/2013/10/intro-
to-images-in-go-part-1/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
zytek
How large is the "HN effects" that it brings so many sites down? Even those
hosted on 'professional web hosting' and not on home computers?

Anybody has some stats?

~~~
corresation
The HN effect isn't that big. Quadruply so in this case as it's making the
front page during the dead hours of HN, with but 18 upvotes and a couple of
comments.

This site fell over with minimal attention.

I'm a broken record on this, but people should not blame Wordpress for the
continual pattern of poorly configured Wordpress instances, as the platform is
_built_ to have a caching plugin of one sort of another: I have Wordpress
instances that serve enormous loads without breaking a sweat (even on AWS
micro instances), all courtesy of absolutely rudimentary functionality of
W3TC.

Seriously, when you submit your own stuff there should be a checkbox
acknowledging that you have basic caching in place.

~~~
GhotiFish
If it's avoidable (and on very static type pages like this, it should be) then
yah. Keep in mind that what seems easy to you may be wildly new territory for
others. Just because you're technical doesn't mean you know the ins and outs
of running a server.

------
ravich2_7183
My first impression is that nd-array/matrix manipulation sucks big time in
golang, compared to matlab or python/numpy. I'll go further and say it sucks
even compared to C++ and vanilla C.

~~~
cmccabe
My first impression is that you don't know how to use the Google.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/Cl_D7PIi...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
nuts/Cl_D7PIiCns)

------
Patrick_Devine
I've been thinking about playing around with Go as a platform for writing some
simple video games. I saw the Go-SDL bindings on github, but I have no idea if
they're any good. It looks like no one has worked on them for a couple of
years.

Is anyone using them, or other similar sprite libraries with Go?

------
jozan
The website is not responding.

